# Conformation on our month old boer girls? What do you think boer people?



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

So I posted a post with pictures of Joy and Sugar yesterday but no boer people commented on their pics, so thought I would try in this section. lol I'm just really curious to know what you guys think from what you can tell in the pics. Pros and cons?

One with the blaze: Loves Abiding Joy

One with the star: One Hot Sugar Baby


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, the first one, the one with the blaze, seems pretty nice for a doe, as they don't seem as stocky as a kid as a buck might. She seems really long, but I would say she's not as wide as I'd like to see. She's decently wide, but it may be how young. I've had does who really widen out a good bit as they grow. Also has a decent neck, not super short, like a buck, but not a mile long and feminine (personally, I don't like long necks on a Boer). She'd pretty and really tall. She's all legs, or it seems that way.. 

The other, she's a shorter bodied doe, but she's deeper than the first. She seems much wider than the first and their necks are about equal. 

In my personal, honest opinion, I like the looks of the second one better, conformation wise, for a Boer. She has more Boer-like qualities than her sister, who has a more femininity look to her body and conformation. They are both very nice does, and when bred will make some very nice kids, for what someone may be looking for.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I cant really help on pros and cons....all kids look cute to me lol, but that first one has such a sweet face


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Sydney I agree! Sugar is definitely more "Boer" lol and is wider...she is shorter than Joy but not by much. I am hoping Joy grows into her legs because she is just very tall lol


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Personally, I prefer the more Boerish and rougher, shorter, and stockier goats. I don't know. I just feel like a Boer is supposed to look like that. Rough, tough, intimidating (looking of course, they need a sweetheart attitude.) and ready to tumble!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah there are a lot of people like that I think. Supposedly though the judges are starting to like the more feminine looking does though so idk. At least its been that way around here. I have friends that are switching out all their rough tough does for more finer looking ones. lol


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't know, I mainly raise for market, so a big boned, meaty goat is kinda preferred. I'm excited for August when I get to find out how my kid crop really did and find out what I can do to fix my breeding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say at that young age. They are cute though.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww yeah well then ya want those rough and tough ones. lol Good luck!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahh.. very cute. The first one has a cute little face and pretty eyes. The second one is nice too with that state of Texas on her forhead!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

OMW!! You are right!! Haha wow that's funny...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Yeah there are a lot of people like that I think. Supposedly though the judges are starting to like the more feminine looking does though so idk. At least its been that way around here. I have friends that are switching out all their rough tough does for more finer looking ones. lol


Ideally, a Boer doe is packed with muscle *and* feminine. I show some and go to a few shows every year and honestly I think the trend is now towards muscle and away from super feminine. See Crossroads' show doe Dandy for a doe that is both.

As for the doelings in the pictures... they are very pretty and I would be very proud of them if they were on my farm. They are still pretty young to be making comments one way or the other.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Huh ok! Interesting...I haven't been to any shows yet it's just what I have heard from a few people. Thank you! I guess I am just too excited to see how they turn out. They are looking promising though I think.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girls! They look great for their age and will probably just keep getting better.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Crossroads 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

